# سؤال عن خراب الهيكل



## ياسر الجندى (10 سبتمبر 2013)

الأساتذة الأفاضل 

تناولت الأناجيل الثلاثة متى ولوقا ومرقس موعظة للسيد المسيح عن خراب الهيكل ونصيحته للتلاميذ عما ينبغى لهم أن يفعلوه عند ذلك 
ثم أتبعها بنبوءة عن مجيئه 

متى

24: 29 و للوقت بعد ضيق تلك الايام تظلم الشمس و القمر لا يعطي ضوءه و النجوم تسقط من السماء و قوات السماوات تتزعزع

24: 30 و حينئذ تظهر علامة ابن الانسان في السماء و حينئذ تنوح جميع قبائل الارض و يبصرون ابن الانسان اتيا على سحاب السماء بقوة و مجد كثير

24: 31 فيرسل ملائكته ببوق عظيم الصوت فيجمعون مختاريه من الاربع الرياح من اقصاء السماوات الى اقصائها

24: 32 فمن شجرة التين تعلموا المثل متى صار غصنها رخصا و اخرجت اوراقها تعلمون ان الصيف قريب


24: 33 هكذا انتم ايضا متى رايتم هذا كله فاعلموا انه قريب على الابواب
​24: 34 الحق اقول لكم لا يمضي هذا الجيل حتى يكون هذا كله


والتاريخ يحكى لنا أن النبوءة الاولى وهى خراب الهيكل حدث سنة 70 ميلادية

السؤال

قوله : 
 و للوقت بعد ضيق تلك الايام  والتى توحى قرب ذلك بعد دمار الهيكل   ثم ذكر صفة المجئ فهل حدث ذلك المجئ ؟

وكذالك : 

معنى قوله :
24: 34 الحق اقول لكم لا يمضي هذا الجيل حتى يكون هذا كله

فهل شهد ذلك الجيل كل تلك العلامات ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 سبتمبر 2013)

الكلمة اليونانية، المقصود بها: الجنس اليهودي.


----------



## أَمَة (11 سبتمبر 2013)

أهلا بك أخ ياسر وبأسئلتك

يصعب أحيانا -وخصوصا لمن هو غير مسيحي- ان يفسر آية أو حتى آيات بمعزل عن الإنجيل ككل. سأعطيك مثالا نوضحيا قبل الرد على سؤالك، وأرجو المعذرة على ذلك لما فيه من تطويل.

لو أخذت كتابا قيل لك عنه انه رواية جميلة. وانت غير متحمس لقراءته. فقلت دعني اقلب صفحاته لأرى إذا كان يجذبني [اعرف كثيرا من الناس يفعلون هذا] فوقع نظرك على حوار بين البطل  وحبيبته يقول لها: "سأحقق لك امنيتك ونذهب معا الى البحر، ولكن عليك ان تتقيدي بتعليماتي وإلا فلا ذهاب" لعلك ستقول عنه انه رجل مستبد أو لعله متعصب لا يريدها ان تنزل المياه، وغير ذلك من التفسيرات لكلامه. في حين ان الرواية عن رجل يحب بكل ما في الكلمة من معنى العطاء والإخلاص، والمحبوبة عندها مشكلة صحية ولكنها متهورة بحكم شبابها ولا تقدر خطورة ما تعاني منه  حتى أنها لا تأخذ أدويتها إن لم يدفعها الى ذلك ولا ترد على نصائحه، ومع ذلك هو يحبها ولكنه قلق عليها من الذهاب الى البحر لأنه يتطلب عناية اكثر للحالة التي هي فيها. 




أعود لسؤالك. 

نصائح الرب الى التلاميذ عما ينبغي ان يفعلوه ليس لها علاقة بكلامه عن خراب الهيكل، بل هي دعوة بدون حدود زمنية لكل مؤمن أن يكون يقظا ومتنهبا دائما لملاقاة السيد المسيح سواء في مجيئه الثاني لدينونة العالم او لملاقاته في ساعة موته (موت المؤمن) لا فرق بين الإثنين، كما قال لاحقا في الآية 42 من نفس الاصحاح: "اِسْهَرُوا *إِذاً* لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ فِي أَيَّةِ سَاعَةٍ يَأْتِي رَبُّكُمْ."  وقارئ الإنجيل يعرف أن السيد المسيح كرر هذه الدعوة في أكثر من موقع في الإنجيل بطرق مختلفة وبأمثلة مختلفة، لو ذكرتها كلها لاحتجت الى صفحات.
التلاميذ، كانوا يفكرون بملكوت أرضي دائم. وهذا يفسر معنى سؤالهم في الآية 3 من نفس الأصحاح «قُلْ لَنَا مَتَى يَكُونُ هَذَا وَمَا هِيَ عَلاَمَةُ مَجِيئِكَ وَانْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ؟» إذ أنهم لم يفهموا سوى بعد قيامة السيد المسيح، إذ "أَرَاهُمْ أَيْضاً نَفْسَهُ حَيّاً بِبَرَاهِينَ كَثِيرَةٍ بَعْدَ مَا تَأَلَّمَ وَهُوَ يَظْهَرُ لَهُمْ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْماً وَيَتَكَلَّمُ عَنِ الْأُمُورِ الْمُخْتَصَّةِ بِمَلَكُوتِ اللهِ.
" وبعد أن حل عليهم الروح القدس = المعزي بعد صعود السيد المسيح الى السماء (50 يوم بعد قيامته) 


1. وَلَمَّا حَضَرَ يَوْمُ الْخَمْسِينَ كَانَ الْجَمِيعُ مَعاً بِنَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ
2. وَصَارَ بَغْتَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ صَوْتٌ كَمَا مِنْ هُبُوبِ رِيحٍ عَاصِفَةٍ وَمَلأَ كُلَّ الْبَيْتِ حَيْثُ كَانُوا جَالِسِينَ
3. وَظَهَرَتْ لَهُمْ أَلْسِنَةٌ مُنْقَسِمَةٌ كَأَنَّهَا مِنْ نَارٍ وَاسْتَقَرَّتْ عَلَى كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمْ.
4. وَامْتَلأَ الْجَمِيعُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ وَابْتَدَأُوا يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِأَلْسِنَةٍ أُخْرَى كَمَا أَعْطَاهُمُ الرُّوحُ أَنْ يَنْطِقُوا.
 
ملحظة:
لقد تم إعتماد الرد بالخطأ. 
وللأخطاء أحيانا فائدة. الوقت عندي أصبح متأخرا. 
اكمل بإذن الرب غدا


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 سبتمبر 2013)

[1]-السؤءآل نفسه   بدأ  بالعديد من  المشتملات:  أى انه *سؤآل مركب* من مجموعات من الاستفسارات :
أ- جمال مبانى الصرح الهيكل ------  وهنا المسيح افاد  بأنه* ياتى وقت لايدوم فيه حجر على حجر إلا وينقض*.
ومع استزادة التلاميذ تبحر المسيح فى تبين تفاصيل تلك الحقبة [ أسباب , ملابسات , نتائج ,وتفاصيل]. 
والتلاميذ ألحقوا مع هذا الموضوع موضوع آخر:
علامات مجيئك :: علامات انقضاء الدهر  

- هل فى هذا الوقت ترد المُلك ل (دولة او مملكة إسراءئيل)..

[2]  سياق   الاجابة نفسه ... 
إستوجبت محبة مسيحنا لتلاميذه فى كل مكان وزمان الا تكون اجاباته   مجرد معلومات  مبتورة منثورة  مجردة :  لكنه 
ساقها فى إطار* تعليمى تربوى إرشادى *.. بتجميع باقات من الاجابات  بعضها يختص بإمارات سقوط وانحلال الكيان اليهودى  فى القرن الاول الميلادى --وما يرتبط به من احداث 
بدأ أغلبها فى ذلك الزمان .. واعطت صورة لما يمكن ان يلاحق المؤمنين من احداث  وما يمكن ان يلاحق ممالك العالم كله من زوال مهما ازدهرت  ... 
ومايرتبط من تفاصيل احداث عتيدة الحدوث آبان  النهاية العمومية  لهذه الحياة العاصرة ومجئ المسيح 
فالاحداث تتشابهه وترتبط بعضها  ببعض  وينبنى بعضها على بعض... ويدلل بعضها على قرب بعض.ويترتب بعضها على بعض. 
 إلا أن المعلم الصالح إستثمر كل ما تم سرده من معلومات   يقدر على احتمالها تلاميذه -بصياغة روحية تربوية نُصحية ممزوجة بتعليم نقي آسر   عن أهمية اليقظة الروحية والانتباه الجم .. والرغبة الاكيدة فى التخلص من الاهتمامات الارضية المحتوم زوالها سؤاء فى شخص  زوال مملكة اسرءيل فى نهاية القرن الاول.. أو  الحياة العالمية بإسرها فى نهاية هذه الحياة...
ولفت أنظار تلاميذه الى الحياة الاخرى.
فاجابات المسيح ليست عن موضوع تاريخى واحد محصور.. والسؤآل بطبيعته كان مركباً..
ه


----------



## أَمَة (13 سبتمبر 2013)

مشاركتي السابقة كانت تمهيدا للرد والقصد منها أن الكتاب المقدس نسيج متكامل من خيوط بألوان مختلفة لا يمكن فصلها عن بعض والقول ان لون النسيج أحمر أو أخضر لانَّا رأينا طرف خيط أحمر أو أخضر. 

عزيزي ياسر،  ردي سيكون مطولا، *الرجاء استحملني*.
انت اخترت الأيات الستة التالية من إنجيل متى الأصحاح 24 :​29. «وَلِلْوَقْتِ بَعْدَ ضِيقِ تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ تُظْلِمُ الشَّمْسُ وَالْقَمَرُ لاَ يُعْطِي ضَوْءَهُ وَالنُّجُومُ تَسْقُطُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَقُوَّاتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ تَتَزَعْزَعُ.
30. وَحِينَئِذٍ تَظْهَرُ عَلاَمَةُ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ فِي السَّمَاءِ. وَحِينَئِذٍ تَنُوحُ جَمِيعُ قَبَائِلِ الأَرْضِ وَيُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ آتِياً عَلَى سَحَابِ السَّمَاءِ بِقُوَّةٍ وَمَجْدٍ كَثِيرٍ.
31. فَيُرْسِلُ مَلاَئِكَتَهُ بِبُوقٍ عَظِيمِ الصَّوْتِ فَيَجْمَعُونَ مُخْتَارِيهِ مِنَ الأَرْبَعِ الرِّيَاحِ مِنْ أَقْصَاءِ السَّمَاوَاتِ إِلَى أَقْصَائِهَا.
32. فَمِنْ شَجَرَةِ التِّينِ تَعَلَّمُوا الْمَثَلَ: مَتَى صَارَ غُصْنُهَا رَخْصاً وَأَخْرَجَتْ أَوْرَاقَهَا تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ الصَّيْفَ قَرِيبٌ.
33. هَكَذَا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً مَتَى رَأَيْتُمْ هَذَا كُلَّهُ فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّهُ قَرِيبٌ عَلَى الأَبْوَابِ.
34. اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ يَمْضِي هَذَا الْجِيلُ حَتَّى يَكُونَ هَذَا كُلُّهُ. 
بسبب عدم ربطك جميع الخيوط مع بعضها حسبت أن الآيات 29 الى 33 هي عن المجيء الثاني، وقد *أعجبتني دقتك في القول* :  " *توحي* قرب ذلك بعد دمار الهيكل" وهذا ليس بمستغرب لكل من ليس عنده إلمام جيد بالكتاب المقدس , لذلك من الطبيعي ان يليه* سؤالك* "هل حدث ذلك المجئ ؟"وا*لجواب* لا لم يحدث ... لو حدث لما كنا انت وأنا موجودين لنتبادل الكلام في هذا الموضوع.​*سؤالك  *"هل شهد ذلك الجيل كل تلك العلامات ؟"  ا*لجواب* نعم شهد، فالكلام عن خراب اورشليم والهيكل وليس عن المجئ الثاني. ​وبما ان الآيات الستة التي اقتبستها ما جاءت لوحدها في كتاب منفصل، بل هي مرتبطة بشكل وثيق بما سبقها وما تبعها *دعنا نقرأ* الآيات التي سبقتها لتوضيح أجوبتي:​1. ثُمَّ خَرَجَ يَسُوعُ وَمَضَى مِنَ الْهَيْكَلِ فَتَقَدَّمَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ لِكَيْ يُرُوهُ أَبْنِيَةَ الْهَيْكَلِ.
2. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَمَا تَنْظُرُونَ جَمِيعَ هَذِهِ؟ اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ لاَ يُتْرَكُ هَهُنَا حَجَرٌ عَلَى حَجَرٍ لاَ يُنْقَضُ!».
3. وَفِيمَا هُوَ جَالِسٌ عَلَى جَبَلِ الزَّيْتُونِ تَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ التَّلاَمِيذُ عَلَى انْفِرَادٍ قَائِلِينَ: «قُلْ لَنَا مَتَى يَكُونُ هَذَا وَمَا هِيَ عَلاَمَةُ مَجِيئِكَ وَانْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ؟»
4. فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «انْظُرُوا لاَ يُضِلَّكُمْ أَحَدٌ.
5. فَإِنَّ كَثِيرِينَ سَيَأْتُونَ بِاسْمِي قَائِلِينَ: أَنَا هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ وَيُضِلُّونَ كَثِيرِينَ.
6. وَسَوْفَ تَسْمَعُونَ بِحُرُوبٍ وَأَخْبَارِ حُرُوبٍ. اُنْظُرُوا لاَ تَرْتَاعُوا. لِأَنَّهُ لاَ بُدَّ أَنْ تَكُونَ هَذِهِ كُلُّهَا. وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ الْمُنْتَهَى بَعْدُ.
7. لِأَنَّهُ تَقُومُ أُمَّةٌ عَلى أُمَّةٍ وَمَمْلَكَةٌ عَلى مَمْلَكَةٍ وَتَكُونُ مَجَاعَاتٌ وَأَوْبِئَةٌ وَزَلاَزِلُ فِي أَمَاكِنَ.
8. وَلَكِنَّ هَذِهِ كُلَّهَا مُبْتَدَأُ الأَوْجَاعِ.
9. حِينَئِذٍ يُسَلِّمُونَكُمْ إِلَى ضِيقٍ وَيَقْتُلُونَكُمْ وَتَكُونُونَ مُبْغَضِينَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ لأَجْلِ اسْمِي.
10. وَحِينَئِذٍ يَعْثُرُ كَثِيرُونَ وَيُسَلِّمُونَ بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضاً وَيُبْغِضُونَ بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضاً.
11. وَيَقُومُ أَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ كَثِيرُونَ وَيُضِلُّونَ كَثِيرِينَ.
12. وَلِكَثْرَةِ الإِثْمِ تَبْرُدُ مَحَبَّةُ الْكَثِيرِينَ.
13. وَلَكِنِ الَّذِي يَصْبِرُ إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى فَهَذَا يَخْلُصُ.
14. وَيُكْرَزُ بِبِشَارَةِ الْمَلَكُوتِ هَذِهِ فِي كُلِّ الْمَسْكُونَةِ شَهَادَةً لِجَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ. ثُمَّ يَأْتِي الْمُنْتَهَى.
15. «فَمَتَى نَظَرْتُمْ «رِجْسَةَ الْخَرَابِ» الَّتِي قَالَ عَنْهَا دَانِيآلُ النَّبِيُّ قَائِمَةً فِي الْمَكَانِ الْمُقَدَّسِ - لِيَفْهَمِ الْقَارِئُ -
16. فَحِينَئِذٍ لِيَهْرُبِ الَّذِينَ فِي الْيَهُودِيَّةِ إِلَى الْجِبَالِ
17. وَالَّذِي عَلَى السَّطْحِ فَلاَ يَنْزِلْ لِيَأْخُذَ مِنْ بَيْتِهِ شَيْئاً
18. وَالَّذِي فِي الْحَقْلِ فَلاَ يَرْجِعْ إِلَى وَرَائِهِ لِيَأْخُذَ ثِيَابَهُ.
19. وَوَيْلٌ لِلْحَبَالَى وَالْمُرْضِعَاتِ فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ!
20. وَصَلُّوا لِكَيْ لاَ يَكُونَ هَرَبُكُمْ فِي شِتَاءٍ وَلاَ فِي سَبْتٍ
21. لأَنَّهُ يَكُونُ حِينَئِذٍ ضِيقٌ عَظِيمٌ لَمْ يَكُنْ مِثْلُهُ مُنْذُ ابْتِدَاءِ الْعَالَمِ إِلَى الآنَ وَلَنْ يَكُونَ.
22. وَلَوْ لَمْ تُقَصَّرْ تِلْكَ الأَيَّامُ لَمْ يَخْلُصْ جَسَدٌ. وَلَكِنْ لأَجْلِ الْمُخْتَارِينَ تُقَصَّرُ تِلْكَ الأَيَّامُ.
23. حِينَئِذٍ إِنْ قَالَ لَكُمْ أَحَدٌ: هُوَذَا الْمَسِيحُ هُنَا أَوْ هُنَاكَ فَلاَ تُصَدِّقُوا.
24. لأَنَّهُ سَيَقُومُ مُسَحَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ وَأَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ وَيُعْطُونَ آيَاتٍ عَظِيمَةً وَعَجَائِبَ حَتَّى يُضِلُّوا لَوْ أَمْكَنَ الْمُخْتَارِينَ أَيْضاً.
25. هَا أَنَا قَدْ سَبَقْتُ وَأَخْبَرْتُكُمْ.
26. فَإِنْ قَالُوا لَكُمْ: هَا هُوَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ فَلاَ تَخْرُجُوا! هَا هُوَ فِي الْمَخَادِعِ فَلاَ تُصَدِّقُوا!
27. لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الْبَرْقَ يَخْرُجُ مِنَ الْمَشَارِقِ وَيَظْهَرُ إِلَى الْمَغَارِبِ هَكَذَا يَكُونُ أَيْضاً مَجِيءُ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ.
28. لأَنَّهُ حَيْثُمَا تَكُنِ الْجُثَّةُ فَهُنَاكَ تَجْتَمِعُ النُّسُورُ. 

سأتناول الآيات منفردة بقدر الحاجة. 
*الآية الأولى* (خروج السيد المسيح من الهيكل) *سبقها* الأصحاح 23 وفيه دان السيد المسيح الفريسيين على أعمال كثيرة فعلوها، بما في ذلك إهتمامهم بالظاهر والقشور وترك تعاليم الكتاب المقدس... *ومع ذلك* مازال تفكير تلاميذه -كبقية اليهود- مرتبطا بالأرضيات، إذ تقول الآية الأولى: فَتَقَدَّمَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ لِكَيْ يُرُوهُ أَبْنِيَةَ الْهَيْكَلِ، وكأن الهيكل الذي يفتخرون به أهم من السبب الذي بني من أجله الهيكل.​*الآية الثانية:* رد فيها السيد المسيح على إفتخارهم بالهيكل: «اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ لاَ يُتْرَكُ هَهُنَا حَجَرٌ عَلَى حَجَرٍ لاَ يُنْقَضُ!». بما معناه لا تهتموا بأبنية وحجارة بل ببناء نفوسكم لتكون هيكلا للرب، لأن الإنسان هو هيكل الرب كما قال السيد في إنجيل يوحنا الأصحاح 14 العدد 23: "إن أحبني أحد يحفظ كلامي ويحبه أبي و*إليه نأتي وعنده نصنع منزلا**.*   " وكما ورد في موضع آخر من الكتاب المقدس: "أم لستم تعلمون أن  جسدكم هو هيكل للروح القدس الذي فيكم الذي لكم من الله وأنكم لستم لأنفسكم؟"​*الآية الثالثة* يسأل فيها  التلاميذ السيد المسيح على إنفراد وهو جالس على جبل الزيتون : «قُلْ لَنَا مَتَى يَكُونُ هَذَا وَمَا هِيَ عَلاَمَةُ مَجِيئِكَ وَانْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ؟»  هم كانوا مثل بقية اليهود يفكرون ويتطلعون  الى ملكوت أرضي - مملكة ارضية يكون فيها  المسيح الملك المخلص للشعب اليهودي ومحررهم من الإستعمار الروماني. و*هنا* أ*كرر* ما سبق وقلته في مشاركتي السابقة أن التلاميذ لم يفهوا المعاني الروحية لكلام السيد ولا اسرار الملكوت إلا بعد قيامته وحلول الروح القدس عليهم... مثلا، الآية 19 من إنجيل يوحنا الأصحاح 2 :  «انْقُضُوا هَذَا الْهَيْكَلَ وَفِي ثلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ أُقِيمُهُ»  فهموا معناها بعد قيامته في اليوم الثالث انه كان يتكلم عن هيكل جسده .​*الآيات 4، 5 و 6 الى 22:*  السيد المسيح  يعرف تطلعات تلاميذه، لذلك بدأ يحضرهم لِما هو قادم عليهم، فأرادهم أن *يأخذوا حذرهم،* [آية 4] انْظُرُوا لاَ يُضِلَّكُمْ أَحَدٌ. [آية 5] كَثِيرِينَ سَيَأْتُونَ بِاسْمِي قَائِلِينَ: أَنَا هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ وَيُضِلُّونَ كَثِيرِينَ.  وأراد أن لا تطغِ عليهم الضيقات والشدائد [6 الى 22]  ، وبعد كل ما قال ذكَّرهم [الآية 25] :  هَا أَنَا قَدْ سَبَقْتُ وَأَخْبَرْتُكُمْ.​جميع ما سبق وأخبر السيد به تلاميذه حصل سنة 70 م حين تمَّ خراب مدينة أورشليم على يد القائد الرومانى تيطس وخراب الهيكل الذي لم يترك فيه الرومان حجرا على حجر ولم ينقضوه [تحقيقا حرفيا لكلام السيد المسيح في الآية الثانية] فقد قلَّبوا الحجارة بحثا عن الغنائم لعلمهم بغنى الهيكل. و مات في هذا الخراب ما يقرب من 2 مليون يهودي. مَنْ اطلع على رواية أخبار هذه الكارثة وما وصفه يوسيفوس، المؤرخ اليهودي المعاصر، لهول ما حصل والمجاعة التي دفعت بالنساء الى أكل أولادهن، والتناحر ما بين الأحزاب ضمن المدينة في أثناء الحصار، والدمار المروع الذي أجراه الرومان، لا يرى في نبوة المخلص غلوًّا. حتى ان من تداعيات هذا الحدث المروع أن حَدَثَ في سنة 73 م أنتحار جماعي ل960 يهودي أثناء حربهم مع الرومان الذي كان سبب شتات اليهود فى العالم .

*حقاً* لم يمضِ ذلك الجيل حتى كان خراب اورشليم وما رافقها من أهوال.

*ولكن السؤال*، هل نخطئ لو قلنا أن هذه العلامات وهذا التحذير من السيد يشمل أيضا المجيء الثاني الذي لا أحد يعرف ساعته؟؟؟
*الجواب* لا،  لا نخطئ لأن الأمور الخلاصية متداخلة ولا حدود زمنية لها. اليقظة وسهر المؤمن ليكون مستعدا دائما للقاء العريس سواء في لحظة موته أو في المجئ الثاني مطلوب في كل وقت وكل مكان وكل زمان.

أطلق سفر الرؤيا في الكتاب المقدس إسم اورشليم الجديدة أو اورشليم السماوية على الكنيسة الممجدة، فصارت اورشليم الأرضية رمزا للكنيسة في هذا العالم الساقط. من هذا المنطلق نفهم أن سقوط اورشليم الأرضية وما ألَّم بها من ويلات وشدائد ومضايق نتيجة عناد اليهود ورفضهم للخلاص بعد المجيء الأول للمخلص الذي هو يسوع المسيح، سيكون هو نفس السقوط الذي سيحدث للعالم  عند مجيئه الثاني بسبب:
11. وَيَقُومُ أَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ كَثِيرُونَ ويُضِلُّونَ كَثِيرِينَ. 
12. وَلِكَثْرَةِ الإِثْمِ تَبْرُدُ مَحَبَّةُ الْكَثِيرِينَ.​قيام الأنبياء الكذبة وكثرة الإثم وبرود المحبة بين المؤمنين لم يحدث في الفترة القصيرة التي وقعت بين كلام السيد المسيح وخراب اورشليم. وهذه إشارة عن المجئ الثاني لذلك التنبيه لنصبر الى المنتهى لنخلص:
13. وَلَكِنِ الَّذِي يَصْبِرُ إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى فَهَذَا يَخْلُصُ.​*من أجل نقاش مفيد وليس لجدل عقيم....*
على إفتراض أن السؤالين هل حدث ذلك المجئ ؟ و هل شهد ذلك الجيل كل تلك العلامات ؟  للطعن في  مصداقية نبؤة السيد المسيح أو الكتاب المقدس ، دعنا نقرأ الآيات التي تبعت الآيات الستة سبب الموضوع، ونعاينها بقدر الحاجة:

35. اَلسَّمَاءُ وَالأَرْضُ تَزُولاَنِ وَلَكِنَّ كَلاَمِي لاَ يَزُولُ.
36. وَأَمَّا ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْلَمُ بِهِمَا أَحَدٌ وَلاَ مَلاَئِكَةُ السَّمَاوَاتِ إِلاَّ أَبِي وَحْدَهُ.
37. وَكَمَا كَانَتْ أَيَّامُ نُوحٍ كَذَلِكَ يَكُونُ أَيْضاً مَجِيءُ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ.
38. لأَنَّهُ كَمَا كَانُوا فِي الأَيَّامِ الَّتِي قَبْلَ الطُّوفَانِ يَأْكُلُونَ وَيَشْرَبُونَ وَيَتَزَوَّجُونَ وَيُزَوِّجُونَ إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الَّذِي دَخَلَ فِيهِ نُوحٌ الْفُلْكَ
39. وَلَمْ يَعْلَمُوا حَتَّى جَاءَ الطُّوفَانُ وَأَخَذَ الْجَمِيعَ كَذَلِكَ يَكُونُ أَيْضاً مَجِيءُ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ.
40. حِينَئِذٍ يَكُونُ اثْنَانِ فِي الْحَقْلِ يُؤْخَذُ الْوَاحِدُ وَيُتْرَكُ الآخَرُ.
41. اثْنَتَانِ تَطْحَنَانِ عَلَى الرَّحَى تُؤْخَذُ الْوَاحِدَةُ وَتُتْرَكُ الأُخْرَى.
42. «اِسْهَرُوا إِذاً لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ فِي أَيَّةِ سَاعَةٍ يَأْتِي رَبُّكُمْ.
43. وَاعْلَمُوا هَذَا أَنَّهُ لَوْ عَرَفَ رَبُّ الْبَيْتِ فِي أَيِّ هَزِيعٍ يَأْتِي السَّارِقُ لَسَهِرَ وَلَمْ يَدَعْ بَيْتَهُ يُنْقَبُ.
44. لِذَلِكَ كُونُوا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً مُسْتَعِدِّينَ لأَنَّهُ فِي سَاعَةٍ لاَ تَظُنُّونَ يَأْتِي ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ.

الآية 35: "كلامي" منسوب للسيد المسيح ويشمل ما كُتب عن مجيئة في العهد القديم سواء كان  نبوءات أو رموزا، وأيضا ما قاله وهو بيننا بالجسد في العهد الجديد. 
- *النبوءات *في العهد القديم *تحققت* حرفيا في كل ما يتعلق بميلاده وموته وقيامته.
- *كلامه* لتلاميذه في العهد الجديد عن آلامه وصلبه وقيامته *تحقق* كما قاله لهم. ​ السماوات والأرض تزولان وكلام الرب يثبت .

الآيات الاخيرة المتممة للأصحاح تشير بوضوح أن السيد المسيح كان يحث تلاميذه ونحن المؤمنين  من بعدهم، على السهر واليقظة بغض النظر عن معرفة توقيت مجيئه الثاني: 
*الآية 44:*  كُونُوا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً مُسْتَعِدِّينَ لأَنَّهُ فِي سَاعَةٍ لاَ تَظُنُّونَ يَأْتِي ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. ​لو كان معنى قول السيد المسيح  أن مجيئه الثاني سيكون في أيام الرسل،
- لماذا يقول فِي سَاعَةٍ لاَ تَظُنُّونَ يَأْتِي ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. [الآية 44]
- لماذا يقول: وَأَمَّا ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْلَمُ بِهِمَا أَحَدٌ وَلاَ مَلاَئِكَةُ السَّمَاوَاتِ إِلاَّ أَبِي وَحْدَهُ. [آية 36] وهو القائل في  يوحنا الأصحاح 16 العدد 15:  كل ما للآب هو لي. ​*الجواب* لأن *إبن الله الكلمة* تأنس وأخذ لنفسه جسدا مثلنا  ليعيد للإنسان صورة الخالق التي فقدها بالخطية ويعيده الى أحضان الآب منقذا إياه من الموت، وهذا يتطلب من *المؤمن* أن *ينمو في القداسة محبة بالرب وليس خوفا من ساعة الدينونة*. 

مَنْ يحب يكون متحضرا دائما بإنتظار المحبوب في أي لحظة، ومن يخاف ولا يحب يريد أن يعرف الوقت ليحضر نفسه.

كان من السهل علي أن أرد على سؤالك عزيزي *ياسر* بنعم أو لا بدون هذا التطويل. ولكن ابتغيت توصيل تفاصيل الرد لكل قارئ غير مطلع على الكتاب المقدس.

سلام ونعمة


----------



## peace_86 (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*الرب يباركك سيدتي أمة على مشاركتك الرائعة جداً..

وأرجو ان يستفيد أخونا ياسر من إجابتك. وننتظر منه أي أسئلة أخرى لنجيب عليه بحكمة الرب.*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (14 سبتمبر 2013)

أستاذة أمة 

شكرا على الرد والتوضيح


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 أغسطس 2016)

اشكرك امى الغاليه على الرد الرائع--
الرب يبارك تعب خدمتك و محبتك


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (2 سبتمبر 2016)

سلام للجميع,,

الأخ ياسر,

سؤالك عن دمار الهيكل و العلامات هو سؤال مركب كما تفضل الاخ ElectericCurrent

و للأسف هناك الكثير من التفاسير الخاطئة لنبوة "جبل الزيتون" سببه عدم الفصل بين الاسئلة الثلاثة:1- "قُل لنا متى يكون(خراب الهيكل) هذا 2-وما هي علامة مجيئك 3-وانقضاء الدهر" .

هذه النبوة التي تكلم فيها السيد المسيح عن فئات مختلفة من الناس و احداث مختلفة و التي يمكن تقسيمها لثلاثة أقسام:

1- كلام خاص باليهود و الاحداث المستقبلية الخاصة بهم و التي ستحدث بعد اختطاف الكنيسة ( لا ادري اذا كنت تعلم معناه) و فيه تكلم الرب يسوع كلام مباشر 
2- كلام خاص بدائرة الاعتراف المسيحي و فيه ينتقل الرب الى الكلام بالامثال
3- كلام خاص بالأمم و دينونة الاحياء

لن أدخل بالتفصيل لان الموضوع يحتاج الى عشرات الصفحات اذا اردنا ان نفيه حقه حيث يجب عندها ان نربط اسفار العهد القديم من دانيال و حزقيال و زكريا مع سفر الرؤية و رسائل بولس الرسول و رسائل بطرس و يهوذا. 

و يجب التفريق بين اجابة السيد المسيح للتلاميذ في أنجيل متى حيث ترك الرب السؤال الاول عن "متى يكون هذا " اي خراب الهيكل و اجاب عن علامات مجيئه و عن انقضاء الدهر . بينما في انجيل لوقا اجاب عن خراب الهيكل . 

فرجسة الخراب ليست هي "خراب الهيكل" فهي لم تحصل بعد بينما تم خراب الهيكل. لان رجسة الخراب مرتبطة بالوحش و النبي الكذاب اما دمار الهيكل قليس له علاقة بذلك.

و هنا كلامك اخت " أمة " , لو سمحتي لي , ليس دقيقا عندما قلت :


> سؤالك "هل شهد ذلك الجيل كل تلك العلامات ؟" الجواب نعم شهد، فالكلام عن خراب اورشليم والهيكل وليس عن المجئ الثاني.



بل العكس صحيح لان الايات من 29-34 تتكلم عن مجئ السيد المسيح و ليس خراب الهيكل.

كل المودة


----------



## abdelmessih67 (12 أكتوبر 2016)

*عزيزي ياسر , الاخوة الافاضل


ياسر الجندى قال:



و للوقت بعد ضيق تلك الايام  والتى توحى قرب ذلك بعد دمار الهيكل   ثم ذكر صفة المجئ فهل حدث ذلك المجئ ؟[/COLOR]

وكذالك : 

معنى قوله :
24: 34 الحق اقول لكم لا يمضي هذا الجيل حتى يكون هذا كله

فهل شهد ذلك الجيل كل تلك العلامات ؟



أنقر للتوسيع...


أولا لقد حدث عندك خلط للأمور ببعضها البعض في متى 24 , لأن الأصحاح يتكلم عن
مجموعتين من النبوءات تنبأ بهم السيد المسيح بناء على سؤال التلاميذ له .

- المجموعة الأولى : نبوءات بخصوص خراب الهيكل و تدمير أورشليم

- المجموعة الثانية : نبوءات بخصوص نهاية الأزمنة و مجئ السيد المسيح ثانية .

و هو ما نراه في الآتي :

متى 24 : 1ثُمَّ خَرَجَ يَسُوعُ وَمَضَى مِنَ الْهَيْكَلِ فَتَقَدَّمَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ لِكَيْ يُرُوهُ أَبْنِيَةَ الْهَيْكَلِ. 2فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَمَا تَنْظُرُونَ جَمِيعَ هَذِهِ؟ اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ لاَ يُتْرَكُ هَهُنَا حَجَرٌ عَلَى حَجَرٍ لاَ يُنْقَضُ!». 
3وَفِيمَا هُوَ جَالِسٌ عَلَى جَبَلِ الزَّيْتُونِ تَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ التَّلاَمِيذُ عَلَى انْفِرَادٍ قَائِلِينَ: قُلْ لَنَا مَتَى يَكُونُ هَذَا وَمَا هِيَ عَلاَمَةُ مَجِيئِكَ وَانْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ؟

فكما ترى سأل التلاميذ السيد المسيح سؤالين :

الأول : قُلْ لَنَا مَتَى يَكُونُ هَذَا وهو السؤال الخاص بعلامات خراب الهيكل

الثاني : وَمَا هِيَ عَلاَمَةُ مَجِيئِكَ وَانْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ 

الخطأ الذي حدث عند سيادتك هو أن قرأت  الآتي من الكتاب :

---------------------------------------------
يقول يسوع متنبأ عن نهاية العالم : 
" 15 فمتى نظرتم رجسة الخراب التي قال عنها دانيال النبي قائمة في المكان المقدس ليفهم القارئ 
16 فحينئذ ليهرب الذين في اليهودية الى الجبال 
17 و الذي على السطح فلا ينزل لياخذ من بيته شيئا 
18 و الذي في الحقل فلا يرجع الى ورائه لياخذ ثيابه 
19 و ويل للحبالى و المرضعات في تلك الايام 
20 و صلوا لكي لا يكون هربكم في شتاء و لا في سبت 21 لانه يكون حينئذ ضيق عظيم لم يكن مثله منذ ابتداء العالم الى الان و لن يكون 
22 و لو لم تقصر تلك الايام لم يخلص جسد و لكن لاجل المختارين تقصر تلك الايام 
23 حينئذ ان قال لكم احد هوذا المسيح هنا او هناك فلا تصدقوا 
24 لانه سيقوم مسحاء كذبة و انبياء كذبة و يعطون ايات عظيمة و عجائب حتى يضلوا لو امكن المختارين ايضا 
25 ها انا قد سبقت و اخبرتكم
26 فان قالوا لكم ها هو في البرية فلا تخرجوا ها هو في المخادع فلا تصدقوا 
27 لانه كما ان البرق يخرج من المشارق و يظهر الى المغارب هكذا يكون ايضا مجيء ابن الانسان 
28 لانه حيثما تكن الجثة فهناك تجتمع النسور 
29 و للوقت بعد ضيق تلك الايام تظلم الشمس و القمر لا يعطي ضوءه و النجوم تسقط من السماء و قوات السماوات تتزعزع 
30 و حينئذ تظهر علامة ابن الانسان في السماء و حينئذ تنوح جميع قبائل الارض و يبصرون ابن الانسان اتيا على سحاب السماء بقوة و مجد كثير 
31 فيرسل ملائكته ببوق عظيم الصوت فيجمعون مختاريه من الاربع الرياح من اقصاء السماوات الى اقصائها 

ويختتم تنبؤاته باجابة سؤال :
متى سيحدث كل هذا؟
فيقول : 
" الحق اقول لكم لا يمضي هذا الجيل حتى يكون هذا كله " !!!!! 
---------------------------------------------

عزيزي الخطأ الذي حدث أنك ربطت الآيات من العدد 15 الى العدد 20 بعلامات نهاية الأزمنة

هذا عزيزي خطأ لأن هذه الآيات خاصة بنبؤات تدمير الهيكل و خراب اورشليم و لا علاقة لها
بنهاية الأزمنة و مجئ السيد المسيح ثانية .
الآيات تقول الآتي :

" 15 فمتى نظرتم رجسة الخراب التي قال عنها دانيال النبي قائمة في المكان المقدس ليفهم القارئ 
16 فحينئذ ليهرب الذين في اليهودية الى الجبال 
17 و الذي على السطح فلا ينزل لياخذ من بيته شيئا 
18 و الذي في الحقل فلا يرجع الى ورائه لياخذ ثيابه 
19 و ويل للحبالى و المرضعات في تلك الايام 
20 و صلوا لكي لا يكون هربكم في شتاء و لا في سبت 

طبعا لا يمكن أن نعتبر هذه الآيات من المجموعة الثانية ( نبؤات نهاية العالم ) لأنه ساعتها
لن يفرق صيف أو شتاء و لن يكون هناك جبال لكي يهرب الذين في اليهودية أليها
لأنه لا مفر أو مكان يختبئ فيه الانسان عند مجئ الرب ليدين العالم .
أما قول السيد المسيح : الحق اقول لكم لا يمضي هذا الجيل حتى يكون هذا كله

( هذا كله ) تشير هنا الى المجموعة الأولى من النبؤات ( النبؤات الخاصة بتدمير الهيكل و خراب اورشليم )
و فعلا فأغلب تلاميذ السيد المسيح كانوا أحياء عندما دمر تيطس القائد الروماني الهيكل و خرب اورشليم و عوقب مع هذه الأحداث ( هذا الجيل ) أي اليهودالموجودين في ذلك الوقت في أورشليم .

الذين قتل منهم مليون يهودي حاولوا الهروب الى الجبال كما تقول النبوءة سنة 70 م .

يتبع

*


----------



## abdelmessih67 (12 أكتوبر 2016)

*( 2  \  2  )


لو رأيت سيادتك الإنجيل بحسب لوقا 26 : 28وَبَعْدَ هَذَا الْكَلاَمِ بِنَحْوِ ثَمَانِيَةِ أَيَّامٍ أَخَذَ بُطْرُسَ وَيُوحَنَّا وَيَعْقُوبَ وَصَعِدَ إِلَى جَبَلٍ لِيُصَلِّيَ. 29وَفِيمَا هُوَ يُصَلِّي صَارَتْ هَيْئَةُ وَجْهِهِ مُتَغَيِّرَةً وَلِبَاسُهُ مُبْيَضّاً لاَمِعاً. 30وَإِذَا رَجُلاَنِ يَتَكَلَّمَانِ مَعَهُ وَهُمَا مُوسَى وَإِيلِيَّا 31اَللَّذَانِ ظَهَرَا بِمَجْدٍ وَتَكَلَّمَا عَنْ خُرُوجِهِ الَّذِي كَانَ عَتِيداً أَنْ يُكَمِّلَهُ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ.

لو نظرت لتلك الحادثة التي أتت بعد قول السيد المسيح الذي علقت عليه بثمانية أيام لوجدت أن بطرس و يعقوب و يوحنا قد رأوا السيد المسيح في مجده و ملكوته قبل أن يموتوا و لو نظرت أكثر لسفر الرؤيا لوجدت أن القديس يوحنا قد رأي السيد المسيح في الملكوت ووصف المدينة الجديدة و السماء الجديدة والسيد المسيح في وسطها و تجدين هذا الوصف في الآتي :

رؤيا يوحنا الأصحاح 21 : 1ثُمَّ رَأَيْتُ سَمَاءً جَدِيدَةً وَأَرْضاً جَدِيدَةً، لأَنَّ السَّمَاءَ الأُولَى وَالأَرْضَ الأُولَى مَضَتَا، وَالْبَحْرُ لاَ يُوجَدُ فِي مَا بَعْدُ. 2وَأَنَا يُوحَنَّا رَأَيْتُ الْمَدِينَةَ الْمُقَدَّسَةَ أُورُشَلِيمَ الْجَدِيدَةَ نَازِلَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللهِ مُهَيَّأَةً كَعَرُوسٍ مُزَيَّنَةٍ لِرَجُلِهَا. 3وَسَمِعْتُ صَوْتاً عَظِيماً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ قَائِلاً: «هُوَذَا مَسْكَنُ اللهِ مَعَ النَّاسِ، وَهُوَ سَيَسْكُنُ مَعَهُمْ، وَهُمْ يَكُونُونَ لَهُ شَعْباً. وَاللهُ نَفْسُهُ يَكُونُ مَعَهُمْ إِلَهاً لَهُمْ. 4وَسَيَمْسَحُ اللهُ كُلَّ دَمْعَةٍ مِنْ عُيُونِهِمْ، وَالْمَوْتُ لاَ يَكُونُ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ حُزْنٌ وَلاَ صُرَاخٌ وَلاَ وَجَعٌ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، لأَنَّ الأُمُورَ الأُولَى قَدْ مَضَتْ». 5وَقَالَ الْجَالِسُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ: «هَا أَنَا أَصْنَعُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ جَدِيداً». وَقَالَ لِيَ: «اكْتُبْ، فَإِنَّ هَذِهِ الأَقْوَالَ صَادِقَةٌ وَأَمِينَةٌ». 6ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي: «قَدْ تَمَّ! أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ. أَنَا أُعْطِي الْعَطْشَانَ مِنْ يَنْبُوعِ مَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ مَجَّاناً. 7مَنْ يَغْلِبْ يَرِثْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَأَكُونُ لَهُ إِلَهاً وَهُوَ يَكُونُ لِيَ ابْناً. 8وَأَمَّا الْخَائِفُونَ وَغَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالرَّجِسُونَ وَالْقَاتِلُونَ وَالزُّنَاةُ وَالسَّحَرَةُ وَعَبَدَةُ الأَوْثَانِ وَجَمِيعُ الْكَذَبَةِ فَنَصِيبُهُمْ فِي الْبُحَيْرَةِ الْمُتَّقِدَةِ بِنَارٍ وَكِبْرِيتٍ، الَّذِي هُوَ الْمَوْتُ الثَّانِي». 

إذا ففعلا هناك بعض من التلاميذ رأوا السيد المسيح في ملكوته قبل أن يموتوا و هم بطرس و يعقوب و يوحنا علي جبل التجلي و يوحنا مرة أخري في سفر الرؤيا .

عزيزي كافة نبوءات السيد المسيح تحققت حتى الآن حرفيا حتى أهم نبؤاته
نراها الآن أمامنا 

متى 24 : 36وَأَمَّا ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْلَمُ بِهِمَا أَحَدٌ وَلاَ مَلاَئِكَةُ السَّمَاوَاتِ إِلاَّ أَبِي وَحْدَهُ. 37وَكَمَا كَانَتْ أَيَّامُ نُوحٍ كَذَلِكَ يَكُونُ أَيْضاً مَجِيءُ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ. 38لأَنَّهُ كَمَا كَانُوا فِي الأَيَّامِ الَّتِي قَبْلَ الطُّوفَانِ يَأْكُلُونَ وَيَشْرَبُونَ وَيَتَزَوَّجُونَ وَيُزَوِّجُونَ إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الَّذِي دَخَلَ فِيهِ نُوحٌ الْفُلْكَ 39وَلَمْ يَعْلَمُوا حَتَّى جَاءَ الطُّوفَانُ وَأَخَذَ الْجَمِيعَ كَذَلِكَ يَكُونُ أَيْضاً مَجِيءُ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ.

و ما انتشار الأباحية الجنسية و الطلاق و تعدد الزوجات و العشيقات و الزنى تحت مسميات
مختلفة ألا أحدى علامات قرب تحقيق نبؤاته .

و النبوءة التالية أيضا :

متى 24 : 11وَيَقُومُ أَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ كَثِيرُونَ وَيُضِلُّونَ كَثِيرِينَ. 12وَلِكَثْرَةِ الإِثْمِ تَبْرُدُ مَحَبَّةُ الْكَثِيرِينَ. 13وَلَكِنِ الَّذِي يَصْبِرُ إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى فَهَذَا يَخْلُصُ. 14وَيُكْرَزُ بِبِشَارَةِ الْمَلَكُوتِ هَذِهِ فِي كُلِّ الْمَسْكُونَةِ شَهَادَةً لِجَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ. ثُمَّ يَأْتِي الْمُنْتَهَى.

و ما أنتشار الأثم و الأرتداد عن كتاب الله و تعاليمه بين البشرية حتى المسيحيين الأسميين الا علامة على قرب مجيئه .

و أيضا أشار الرسول الى ذلك في الآتي :

تسالونيكي الثانية 2 : 3لاَ يَخْدَعَنَّكُمْ أَحَدٌ عَلَى طَرِيقَةٍ مَا، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَأْتِي إِنْ لَمْ يَأْتِ الاِرْتِدَادُ أَوَّلاً،


الرسول بولس هنا يتكلم بصيغة المؤمنين في كل عصر من العصور و لا يتكلم بصفته الذاتية بدليل ان السيد المسيح يقول الآتي :

متى 24 : 42«اِسْهَرُوا إِذاً لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ فِي أَيَّةِ سَاعَةٍ يَأْتِي رَبُّكُمْ. 43وَﭐعْلَمُوا هَذَا أَنَّهُ لَوْ عَرَفَ رَبُّ الْبَيْتِ فِي أَيِّ هَزِيعٍ يَأْتِي السَّارِقُ لَسَهِرَ وَلَمْ يَدَعْ بَيْتَهُ يُنْقَبُ. 44لِذَلِكَ كُونُوا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً مُسْتَعِدِّينَ لأَنَّهُ فِي سَاعَةٍ لاَ تَظُنُّونَ يَأْتِي ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. 

أي ان السيد المسيح أكد أن لا أحد سيعرف ميعاد مجيئه ثانية بل سيكون مفاجئ
و هو ما أكده الرسول بطرس في رسالته الثانية


بطرس الثانية 3 : 8وَلَكِنْ لاَ يَخْفَ عَلَيْكُمْ هَذَا الشَّيْءُ الْوَاحِدُ أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، أَنَّ يَوْماً وَاحِداً عِنْدَ الرَّبِّ كَأَلْفِ سَنَةٍ، وَأَلْفَ سَنَةٍ كَيَوْمٍ وَاحِدٍ. 9لاَ يَتَبَاطَأُ الرَّبُّ عَنْ وَعْدِهِ كَمَا يَحْسِبُ قَوْمٌ التَّبَاطُؤَ، لَكِنَّهُ يَتَأَنَّى عَلَيْنَا، وَهُوَ لاَ يَشَاءُ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ أُنَاسٌ، بَلْ أَنْ يُقْبِلَ الْجَمِيعُ إِلَى التَّوْبَةِ. 10وَلَكِنْ سَيَأْتِي كَلِصٍّ فِي اللَّيْلِ، يَوْمُ الرَّبِّ، الَّذِي فِيهِ تَزُولُ السَّمَاوَاتُ بِضَجِيجٍ، وَتَنْحَلُّ الْعَنَاصِرُ مُحْتَرِقَةً، وَتَحْتَرِقُ الأَرْضُ وَالْمَصْنُوعَاتُ الَّتِي فِيهَا. 

عزيزي الرسول بولس يتكلم بلسان المؤمنين في أي عصر و عندما يقول : نحن الأحياء يقصد بها ( المؤمنين ) الأحياء عند مجئ الرب و لا يقصد بها نفسه تحديدا لأنه هو نفسه الذي قال :

فيلبي 1:23 فاني محصور من الاثنين.لي اشتهاء ان انطلق واكون مع المسيح.ذاك افضل جدا.

أي أنه يشتاق لترك الجسد و الأنتقال للعالم الآخر ليكون مع السيد المسيح فو كان في فكره أن سيكون حيا عند مجئ السيد المسيح لما قالها .

أما كلمة القديس يوحنا : هوذا يأتي سريعا فهي لكي لا ينعس المؤمنين و يتكاسلوا عن الجهاد الروحي .

فهذا التعبير يستخدم بكثرة بالكتب المقدس و هدفه التنبيه ليس ألا و هناك تعبير آخر مشابه أستخدمه بطرس الرسول في رسالته الأولى :

1 بطرس 4:7 وانما نهاية كل شيء قد اقتربت.فتعقلوا واصحوا للصلوات.

فكما ترى هدف الكلام هو التحفيز على الجهاد الروحي و عدم الكسل من باب أنه لسه بدري على مجئ السيد المسيح .

عزيزي عند مجئ السيد المسيح ثانية
سيأتي لدينونة كل البشر سواء الأحياء عند مجيئه أو الأموات و بالتالي
سيراه الجميع أحياء أم امواتا سيقيمهم للدينونة .

كما أن كلمة الذين طعنوه لا تفيد ( فقط ) الذين طعنوه حرفيا بالحربة
و هم الجنود الرومان بل تفيد ( أيضا ) كل من أنكر عمل السيد المسيح 
الكفاري عن البشرية , كل الذين أنكروا نبوته و لا هوته و هم كثيرين
و سيزدادون أكثر عند مجيئه .

عبد المسيح

*


----------

